# Anyone Diabetic? What about work out supplements



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

I started biking for the reason to get in better shape (I'm in shape but could be better) and I have type 1 diabetes. I push my self hard when biking and always bring snacks to eat in case my blood sugar (BS) get's low. It's amazing how much I've improved in a week/week and half. Went form 12 miles (7 mph) to 26 miles (10mph) on the same trail. Each time I go, I try to go farther and faster. 


What I'm interested in is a drink/food/etc. that I could eat/drink to give me more energy to help burn the fat and something to also help recovery. Whatever it is needs to have ZERO carbs. I try my hardest to limit 60 grams of carbs a day.

So far I've been told about 
C4, JACKED or Muscle Marinade for PWO
Extend or Modern BCAAA to help with recovery.

I've never taken supplements and always done things the old fashion way. If this helps recovery and allows me to go riding every day vs every other day I'm game for it.


----------



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone??


----------



## Metalhack (Aug 13, 2011)

Try a Whey Protein drink. Not zero carb but they can be found with very little carbs.


----------



## authalic (Apr 8, 2005)

Have you read Diabetic Athlete's Handbook, by Sheri Colberg? I was having problems with my glucose levels crashing on longer rides. I found out I needed to take in a lot more carbs when I was working out, and drop my insulin intake, just to keep within the normal range after about an hour of exercise. I'd recommend picking it up.


----------



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

I do a low carb high fat diet. My body uses fats for energy now vs carbs. I'll lower my insulin intake via my pump. I only use carbs to bring up my level.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

What benefit is the low carb diet? How do you find your energy levels on intense rides?



> What I'm interested in is a drink/food/etc. that I could eat/drink to give me more energy to help burn the fat and something to also help recovery. Whatever it is needs to have ZERO carbs


I read somewhere that your body uses glucose to burn fat?

Not trying to be condescending or a dick I just have never had good results with riding and low carb. BTW, I probably have 400+ grams of carbs a day and weight under 150 (wasn't always). 20u basal, 4/4/4u bolus - depending 

To actual answer your question, protein shake was the only thing that came to mind.

Cheers.


----------



## Djstorm100 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lahrs said:


> What benefit is the low carb diet? How do you find your energy levels on intense rides?
> 
> I read somewhere that your body uses glucose to burn fat?
> 
> ...


My body is adjust to burn fat and not carbs. There is more energy in 1 gram of fat vs 1 gram of carbs. It's about keeping your body full of ketones as well. I eat very little carbs and high nature fatty foods. Since my body knows to burn fat for energy I'm fine. if I eat a large amount of carbs I'll feel like crap, kinda like eating fast food for the first time in months. Carbs and insulin are directly related. Insulin is a hormone that is used to store fat or can store fat as well. By limiting this I'm limited the actually fat storage. Sugar is burn to make energy, it is the fuel for out bodies. Everything inf your body is stored as sugar, starting with your liver first, then left over is used to repair it self. After that it is store as fat.


----------

